# SCORE!!!! C. Nanoluteus!!!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Finally, after 2 years of waiting, I finally found some Cryptoheros Nanoluteus!

Got them from a great guy named Barry in Ajax. Talk about a sweet fish room and it's not even half done! 

He gave me a great deal and I now have the little cuties swimming around my 25 gal. Once they get settled, I'll see if I can get some pics. The light I have is not very bright so I'll see if I can get some decent shots.

So excited


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats man.

I told ya though Kai has a few nice adults mixed in with his cutteri he's looking to unload. Much closer too.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I PM'd him on PN and he never got back to me. Barry gave me an unbelievable price. It was worth the drive  He has a very nice pair of C. Cuteri and A. Myrnae he would have sold me too if I had the tank space. 

They have settled in much quicker than I thought. Ate some brine shrimp and I have been snapping some pics. 

Going through them now to see if I got any keepers.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Got a few crappy pics and vids...



























http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...uteus/?action=view&current=Nanoluteus_2-1.flv

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...anoluteus/?action=view&current=Nanoluteus.flv


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice. 

Remember- its an insectivore.

Time to go get some mealworms and some crickets, some noori, some high purity spirulina flake, some selcon and vitamins, some gelatin, and hit that blender when the wife's not home.

and never ever speak of it again.

or eat anything that came out of your blender.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dont you love the color changes the 'doper' if you will, archocentrus go through by the way? So cool.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ah, I never really liked milk shakes anyway 

They have been fed mainly NLS so far but he said he fed them a varied diet so I'll keep doing the same.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I like to think of myself as a quasi savant as to fish nutrition and a couple of them look like they've been getting the wrong kind of protein.

I'd atleast get a fair bit of blood worm into them and try to get them to eat some small crickets too.

Even if that was only thirty percent of their diet it'd make a huge difference.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I fed them Spirulina enriched Brine Shrimp last night and they gobbled them up. I tried NLS this morning and all but 2 didn't even want to taste them. 

I'll feed some Blood worms tonight and see how it goes. 

I do have 1 really gimpy looking fellow. All the other ones look pretty good. A couple of the larger females look a little plump compared to the others.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Bloodworms and brineshrimp are a crudd diet though.. their liver won't last long on that.

Try to get a good source of fiber in there too


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay now you are confusing me.



Pablo said:


> I'd atleast get a fair bit of blood worm into them





Pablo said:


> Bloodworms and brineshrimp are a crudd diet though.. their liver won't last long on that.


Huh?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I mean if that's all they eat.

There's too much fat in blood worm and too much chalk in brineshrimp for them together to each constitute 50/50 of the diet is what Im saying.

Its fine for that to be part of the diet and I think it is essential.

Too much of a good thing is bad know what I mean? Sorry should have been clearer.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay gotcha. Thats normally what I do anyway. The frozen foods are a treat a couple times a week. 

I do have a tiny Blue Dempsey that refuses to eat anything but Blood Worms though


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've never fed crickets or other insects. Do I just toss em in the tank and let them go at it? Since these guys are fairly small, I assume I need to find somewhere that sells smaller crickets. The big ones used for lizards and frogs are too big for most of them right now.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Okay gotcha. Thats normally what I do anyway. The frozen foods are a treat a couple times a week.
> 
> I do have a tiny Blue Dempsey that refuses to eat anything but Blood Worms though


Do something about that as soon as possible man because its just really really bad in the long run. Bloodworms back up in the digestive tract and start to go a little awry which pathogenic bacteria just love (bacteria in intestine is bad). Also that's depositing a massive amount of fat around that fish's internal organs (bloodworms are super fatty)

As per the crickets, they'll float, which if the fish arent into taking food off the surface could be a problem.

Menagerie sells every 'size' of cricket 

I wonder if its possible to breed aquatic insects like those water beetles you know?

Anyways you don't have to follow my crazy mad scientist suggestions man you know how I am  its just what I would try if I had that fish.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Not much I can do about that little guy. I've tried everything in my arsenal. 2 different flake, 4 different pellets, frozen brine shrimp and frozen mysis shrimp. Blood worms are the only thing it will keep down. Everything else is ignored or spit right back out again. It's tiny as well. I had to pull it from the main tank and give it it's own 10 gal. It's grown maybe 1/16" in 2 months. The others are double the size they were and will eat anything I give them. 

I think I'll give the crickets a try. There is a small reptile shop up the road from work. I'll see if they have small ones.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Not much I can do about that little guy. I've tried everything in my arsenal. 2 different flake, 4 different pellets, frozen brine shrimp and frozen mysis shrimp. Blood worms are the only thing it will keep down. Everything else is ignored or spit right back out again. It's tiny as well. I had to pull it from the main tank and give it it's own 10 gal. It's grown maybe 1/16" in 2 months. The others are double the size they were and will eat anything I give them.
> 
> I think I'll give the crickets a try. There is a small reptile shop up the road from work. I'll see if they have small ones.


That sounds all too familiar. I think there's something wrong with that fish intestinally speaking or its having trouble with something in your water. I've experienced this before.

As per the crickets - will nanos hit the surface for food?? Most archos prefer not to unless its really delicious food they can't resist so I wonder if having never seen a cricket theyll just say 'meh' u kno?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

EBJD's definitely have digestive issues. I had one for almost 4 years. I've posted tons of pics of it. I lost it last month. Sucked! It was my favorite. Also had a beat up one that I got from Finatics that started to make a recovery but then got parasites and despite fighting for almost 3 months, did not make it. 

I have 4 very young ones now. 3 are doing very well and growing quickly. This one is the runt. 

The Nano's are pretty skittish still I doubt they'd hit the surface but who knows. I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Some target fish and wood/plants across the surface perhaps??

Really try to shift that jack onto other food dude or you're going to lose it. Garlic and seachem entice might be a place to start.

See if he'll take a soaked NLS pellet soaked in garlic and entice..? (and water)


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Been there done that  I tried Seachem Garlic Guard. 

The Nano's are in there for a couple weeks to QT them. Once I'm sure they are okay, some will be shifted to 2 other tanks and I will set each one up a little better for them.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

maybe the ebjd just has a sweet tooth... Bloodworms are kind of sweet smelling (and tasting I assume?)

the entice smells like sugar and bananas

Maybe a food that was long and red like a carnivore pellet cut in half, soaked till soft and sweetened would be bloodworm like enough to keep it down and you could work from there


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Why not have a bite and let me know?  

I'm going to try to soak some NLS in some defrosted BW's and see if he eats them. 

Back on topic, these Nano's are AMAZING! The dominant male and female are displaying like crazy and have picked a favorite cave. I see his breeding tube but not hers which is weird because she seems to be the aggressor. 

Trying not to get my hopes up too soon but it's very hard not too


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mac you looking for another Ebjd? We have the cuuutest baby at work! 

Your new guys look great!!! I have a bug blender if you wanna borrow mine ^^


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Bug blender. Nice. We'll see how it goes for now. Right now I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing until the QT period is over. Once I start moving things around and getting my final setups done, I may take you up on that  

Another EBJD eh? Can't do it right now. My tanks are at capacity. How big is it out of curiosity? Any idea where it came from?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe i need to feed my cham bug soup.. *barfs* So .. lol

actually he's tiny! About 2 inches? Not exactly sure but i can always find out. No rush.. Noone really knows he's there


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

If you can. I do want to try breeding them again and right now all of mine are related. Wouldn't mind a different line. Who knows though. Mine are all less than 2" so it will be a long time until I need another line 

What do you guys charge for them?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I can check today..  I cant recall the price but i am sure i could work somthing out


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeeee Hawww!! I have eggs!

Now the problem is where am I going to move everyone else!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

So most of the eggs didn't make it. I thought Mom and Dad ate them all as I was trying to remove all the others from the tank but I counted 3 remaining last night. There may be more in the pot too


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Good news and bad. Looks like the first pair have lost their fry. The male had white stingy poop last week and stopped eating so I treated the tank for parasites. Must have not agreed with the fry. I hope the pair make it since they are the biggest of the batch I have. Everything looked good for a long time with them. Not sure what happened. 

Good news is I have another pair in my office 90 Gal with eggs. I noticed on Friday the pair had taken control of 50% of the tank and I figured it was only a matter of time before they spawned. Came in the morning and there are a small batch of eggs in a cave at one end of the tank. They are still young so maybe thats why but I am surprised how few eggs both pairs produced. 

We'll see how this spawn goes.


----------

